# How Much Do You Pay For Dental Cleaning?



## billt (Jan 25, 2016)

Our vet tried to sell us a $560.00 package for an anesthetic teeth cleaning prodedure. I almost fainted. Cody has very good teeth. He has the usual amount of tarter for a 4 year old Poodle mix. Nothing bad. I just can't see not only paying that much, but risking putting him under. There is a risk every time a dog goes under anesthesia, albeit a small one, that they won't come out.

I would feel horrible if I lost my dog so unnecessarily that way. One vet that saw him explained they don't normally do it until the dog is about halfway through their life. In the case of a small breed Poodle, at about 7 years. That made a bit more sense. However, he never quoted me a price. I got my teeth cleaned, along with X-Rays and a checkup from the dentist for only $90.00. And I'm supposed to pay over 6 times as much for my dog??? Have any of you had this done? And if so how much did they hit you for?


----------



## Heffawhatsit (May 23, 2016)

It's more expensive where I live. It's around $700 depending on the size of your dog and if you get x-rays or need extractions. We're about to have my parents golden mix's teeth done as she may have an infected canine (haven't done x-rays yet). We're hoping that's the only tooth that needs extraction and will be getting her teeth cleaned while she's under. It's expensive.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

You can ask for an itemized estimate, actually you should be given one explaining all the charges. Anesthesia, pre-surgery blood work and extractions are what costs the most.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

It's 800+ for a 8.5 pound dog with no extractions and mild tartar.
I have had it done about 4 times I think on my 11 yr old mini poodle and he has ALL his teeth to show for it. Never needed one extraction.
Neglecting your dog's teeth now could set him up for a life time of painful teeth and gums, multiple extractions at a relatively young age, and internal issues caused by constantly swallowing the horrible bacteria coming off of the disgusting build up on the teeth.

Now, in saying that, my old vet would often recommend getting my dog's teeth done before they needed to be done. She was a little bit money grabbing in her vet work, but being in a dog profession and so being quite knowledgeable I knew when I could wait and when it was time to get it done. So it depends on if you feel you vet is money grabbing or not. If you feel she is, I would seek out a second opinion or at least try to get pics of the teeth and post them here for another opinion.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't pay for dental cleanings on mine because I work at a vet and do them myself, but $600-800 depending on where you live and the size of your dog sounds about right. That's for full bloodwork,IV catheter, dental X-rays, constant monitoring during the procedure with multiple different machines and at least 1-2 techs. If you want a cheaper price you need to look for a discount clinic. It should be around half that if not less, but your dog will not be monitored fully, most likely won't have and IV or blood work done, and definitely will not have X-rays done. It will be very basic, general anesthesia, scale, and polish no extras.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I've paid around $200 give or take a tad in the past for a dental around here, including pre-blood work. (not x-rays though) I can't believe those prices. Boy, I would go to another state sooner than pay them those outrageous prices. 

Now my dogs are on a prey model raw diet and the plaque stays off their teeth so I don't foresee needing to do a dental at all, at least not for a very long time, if ever. Their front teeth don't get quite as much scraping from bone as their back teeth, so I'm not sure how it will play out. But over all, they have marvelously white teeth and healthy gums. I don't worry too much about anesthesia anymore. They've come a long ways in the last years. You can brush the teeth every day with a doggie toothpaste and small tooth brush. That will help postpone a dental I think...at least to some degree. Nothing like a raw meaty bone to maintain clean teeth though.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I am not worried about the dog getting put to sleep never had a problem with any of mine, if there are over 5 years the vet makes me have blood work, then it runs about 245.00 with a couple extractions. If no blood work or extractions 165.00 my friend just had hers done. I got some gel and some water additive that really has controlled the tarter and bad breath
One is Tropiclean Fresh Breath Plaque Remover Pet water additive
and Tropicilean Fresh Breath Plaque Remover Pet Clean Teeth Gel

Petedge.com has the best price, I found Amazon higher, I accidentally ordered from both places

After they eat I use Petkin Plaque Toothwipes

It is best to take of them as I did not know all this with the first poodles I had and bath teeth can effect other organs and the pets health. I do find that price excessive


----------



## billt (Jan 25, 2016)

Mysticrealm said:


> *It's 800+* for a 8.5 pound dog with no extractions and mild tartar.





glorybeecosta said:


> ....if there are over 5 years the vet makes me have blood work, then *it runs about 245.00 with a couple extractions. If no blood work or extractions 165.00* my friend just had hers done.


Thanks for all the replies. $800.00+ to $165.00??? This "all over the map" pricing concerns me. That's an ungodly large swing in price for the same procedure. I would like to get this done. But from where I'm sitting now, reading through all of this, I think this vet is overpriced.

I got an itemized breakdown of the service. It's all listed. Blood work, X-Rays, anesthetic, etc. But in all honesty, how long can this possibly take? If it runs 2 hours, (which I doubt), that's $400.00+ an hour at the high end.

I'm going to check around with other vets in my area. There are certainly enough of them to choose from. And I'm going to wait until Cody is at least 7 years old. I check his mouth all the time. His gums are not sensitive, and have a nice pink color. As I said, he has some mild tarter, but nothing abnormal for a 4 year old dog.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Small dogs can have terrible teeth, though. Zooey had two dentals by the time she was 4 years old (she is a Maltese). I would get another opinion or two if I were you. And I agree that the prices are outrageous compared to our dental care, not to mention inconsistent across the country. The most I will pay is $500 for a vet I trust.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

It 100% depends on your location. The 800 I was talking about did not even include blood work or X-rays. And that was driving an hour out of the city to a small town. That was a discounted rate compared to in the city. So for you area your vet could be right on with her pricing.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Those prices are all over the map! I appreciate the breakdown Poodlecrazy, because it now makes sense why that might be. Thanks to his chicken necks, Buck has glow in the dark teeth.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> Small dogs can have terrible teeth, though. Zooey had two dentals by the time she was 4 years old (she is a Maltese). I would get another opinion or two if I were you. And I agree that the prices are outrageous compared to our dental care, not to mention inconsistent across the country. The most I will pay is $500 for a vet I trust.


I agree small dogs normally do not have teeth like larger dogs. All of my toys have had dental work, I take them for check up every year and most of the time, they are scheduled for a cleaning. I gave then chew bones but never brushed their teeth, have since change. I try to have the dental work done with other procedures. My vet will not do teeth when spaying, he says in case the digs licks and bacteria would get in the wound.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I don't pay for dental cleanings on mine because I work at a vet and do them myself, but $600-800 depending on where you live and the size of your dog sounds about right. That's for full bloodwork,IV catheter, dental X-rays, constant monitoring during the procedure with multiple different machines and at least 1-2 techs. If you want a cheaper price you need to look for a discount clinic. It should be around half that if not less, but your dog will not be monitored fully, most likely won't have and IV or blood work done, and definitely will not have X-rays done. It will be very basic, general anesthesia, scale, and polish no extras.



And a cheaper, less safe anesthesia, right? I recall that when Tangee and Teaka had theirs, the isoflurene gas was the most costly thing on the bill. Theirs took time because they had multiple extractions.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

The no bells or whistle version of a dental in my area was about $500, Canadian. So you're quote doesn't seem too off. We have a standard and I don't know if there is a difference with the size of dog/teeth. With all the brushing I did, Chanter still had grade 3 or 4 gingivitis but after his dental he teeth looked amazing. For us, it was worth it.


----------



## billt (Jan 25, 2016)

Tiny Poodles said:


> And a cheaper, less safe anesthesia, right?


Geeze, something else I've got to worry about. :banghead:


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Not sure about other clinics Tiny poodles but our clinic uses the same, Isoflurane gas. The only better anesthesia I know of is Seveoflourane which many high priced hospitals and most specialist use because it is very pricey. Since we are a discount clinic we typically don't charge the right amount for anesthesia anyway so I can't say the price for sure but it can be expensive. Especially if the procedure last longer than 30 mins additional anesthesia has to be added on. Again we don't normally charge for extra because our cliental have a hard enough time coming up with the $110-$135 for the basic procedure.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well my vet offers a deal in February, they call it dental month $250 for base cleaning with anesthesia, bloodwork etc , extractions are priced per tooth. It's a good deal. The rest of the year its double to triple that.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

twyla said:


> Well my vet offers a deal in February, they call it dental month $250 for base cleaning with anesthesia, bloodwork etc , extractions are priced per tooth. It's a good deal. The rest of the year its double to triple that.


Mine does that as well, so I try to old off.


----------



## cecethepoodle (Aug 23, 2014)

I pay around 250 - 300 here depending on extractions... That is of course before my vet got a dental x-ray machine...I haven't gotten the bill yet for my latest dental. I didn't do any blood work so that will save me $100 or so.

There are vets in the area that do charge around $500 or more...but I don't use them so I can't say I know what that includes. I used to work for my vet so I know a typical dental there includes: cleaning, extractions if necessary, pain meds, polish, anesthesia, nail trim and a bag of greenies. They keep blood work optional to encourage people to actually do the surgeries/procedures they recommend to keep their pets healthy instead of citing cost and walking away. 

It is a lot of money, but toy breeds are notoriously bad when it comes to teeth, and when you say your visit was $90, you probably have dental insurance, something our pets don't have.


----------



## cecethepoodle (Aug 23, 2014)

twyla said:


> Well my vet offers a deal in February, they call it dental month $250 for base cleaning with anesthesia, bloodwork etc , extractions are priced per tooth. It's a good deal. The rest of the year its double to triple that.


This is also a good option to save money!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy's was just under £100/$150, and that included trimming her nails while she was dozing - bloodwork would have been around £30/$45, but after discussion we decided it wasn't needed and would just stress her unnecessarily. She was sedated but not anaesthetised, but as the same staff were there and everything set up in case she needed to be put right under (including an IV catheter) the cost was much the same. No extractions, which would have increased the price.


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

I think we pay about the same for Sadie's once a year. $130 to $150. She had gingivitis when we adopted her five years ago, so teeth cleaning for her has been a regular yearly expense. They extracted two back molars last year that were always a problem to keep clean. The other three Poodles haven't had dental cleanings yet, but we brush their teeth and use a hand scaler at home. Our vet recommended we get one. Rosie may need a dental cleaning soon, but I worry about that since she does have seizures.


----------



## bc1083 (Jan 21, 2016)

I just had my 18-month old standards teeth cleaned when he was at the vet for boarding. He had moderate tartar build-up...now, every single teeth is glistening white. I do brush his teeth twice a week but was not regular at it in the beginning. I paid $375. And i'm not sure what other vets do, but my dog did NOT receive general anesthesia (which is what some people are worried about; i.e. their pets not coming out of it). He received "conscious sedation" which is just some meds to calm him down while they cleaned. If "anesthesia" is a concern for you, ask your vet alternatives.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

bc1083 said:


> I just had my 18-month old standards teeth cleaned when he was at the vet for boarding. He had moderate tartar build-up...now, every single teeth is glistening white. I do brush his teeth twice a week but was not regular at it in the beginning. I paid $375. And i'm not sure what other vets do, but my dog did NOT receive general anesthesia (which is what some people are worried about; i.e. their pets not coming out of it). He received "conscious sedation" which is just some meds to calm him down while they cleaned. If "anesthesia" is a concern for you, ask your vet alternatives.



Interesting, every vet that I have had adamantly refused to do it with conscious sedation, even a veterinary dentist at a specialty hospital.
By the way, I have read that just like humans, tarter on dog's teeth will begin to harden in 24 hours - and I think it is true, back when I would brush my dog's teeth 3-4 times a week, they still developed tarter over time. Now that I do it 6-7 days a week, they are perfect, no tarter formation at all. (Really I was so pleased when I was reading Timi's ER vet report a few weeks ago and read "teeth entirely absent tarter"!


----------



## cecethepoodle (Aug 23, 2014)

Wow..that sounds scary to me, for the dog and the poor tech who had to do the cleaning. I would rather my dog be anesthetized than risk him hurting himself trying to get away from a scary drill in his mouth. IMO



bc1083 said:


> I just had my 18-month old standards teeth cleaned when he was at the vet for boarding. He had moderate tartar build-up...now, every single teeth is glistening white. I do brush his teeth twice a week but was not regular at it in the beginning. I paid $375. And i'm not sure what other vets do, but my dog did NOT receive general anesthesia (which is what some people are worried about; i.e. their pets not coming out of it). He received "conscious sedation" which is just some meds to calm him down while they cleaned. If "anesthesia" is a concern for you, ask your vet alternatives.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

With hand scaling and feeding raw I am hoping vet cleanings can be kept to a minimum.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> With hand scaling and feeding raw I am hoping vet cleanings can be kept to a minimum.



With daily brushing, I am hoping the same thing, but I am wondering if at a certain age you just do it anyhow? Teaka's were sparkling clean at age ten, but she had a dental because she began having pain when eating. Turned out that she had several fractures and several teeth with attachment loss that had to come out. That did teach me not to give Timi anything hard to eat so as to avoid the fractures, but I still wonder if maybe they deserve to have an under anesthesia exam and X-rays when they get to a certain age - before they get to the age where the procedure would be too dangerous....


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I've heard of dogs that have had sparkling white gorgeous teeth, where you could see them, but under the gums, where pet owners can't really brush or get to, is completely rotting away.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Tiny Poodles said:


> With daily brushing, I am hoping the same thing, but I am wondering if at a certain age you just do it anyhow? Teaka's were sparkling clean at age ten, but she had a dental because she began having pain when eating. Turned out that she had several fractures and several teeth with attachment loss that had to come out. That did teach me not to give Timi anything hard to eat so as to avoid the fractures, but I still wonder if maybe they deserve to have an under anesthesia exam and X-rays when they get to a certain age - before they get to the age where the procedure would be too dangerous....


I agree. That is why I said kept to a minimum. At some point I will have Swizzle have an under anesthesia cleaning so they can clean under the gums and x ray his teeth.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mysticrealm said:


> I've heard of dogs that have had sparkling white gorgeous teeth, where you could see them, but under the gums, where pet owners can't really brush or get to, is completely rotting away.



Yes, and the vet was not recommending a dental. If she had not begun showing pain when eating, I would have never have known. For Timi I think I will do a dental even if she has no obvious problem somewhere between age 8-10....


----------



## bc1083 (Jan 21, 2016)

cecethepoodle said:


> Wow..that sounds scary to me, for the dog and the poor tech who had to do the cleaning. I would rather my dog be anesthetized than risk him hurting himself trying to get away from a scary drill in his mouth. IMO


Well...not sure what kind of dentist you go to, ha, but drilling (and the loud sound that goes with it) is usually reserved for cavity fillings and such. A tooth cleaning involves scraping off the plaque and polishing them. No drills were used; and the vet (not tech) said he handled the procedure "exceptionally well".


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I do a home version of the same thing. It is just a scaler and I don't use a sedative. I worked on getting Swizzle use to this as a puppy and while he does not enjoy it he is very good. When he sees me get the scaler out he comes up to my lap and let's me go to work. The hardest part is getting the one at the back of his mouth especially if it is the tongue side. I make sure to add in lots of cuddles.


----------



## billt (Jan 25, 2016)

bc1083 said:


> I just had my 18-month old standards teeth cleaned when he was at the vet for boarding. He had moderate tartar build-up...now, every single teeth is glistening white. I do brush his teeth twice a week but was not regular at it in the beginning. I paid $375. *And i'm not sure what other vets do, but my dog did NOT receive general anesthesia (which is what some people are worried about; i.e. their pets not coming out of it).* He received "conscious sedation" which is just some meds to calm him down while they cleaned. If "anesthesia" is a concern for you, ask your vet alternatives.


This would interest me far more than putting my dog completely under. As long as the dog can breath on his own, and not have to be oxygenated, I think the risk is far less. Just look at what happened to Joan Rivers. *So it IS a real risk to go under.* Regardless if it's a dog or a person.

Proper dental care is good and necessary for healthy teeth. And I do want to be assured my dog receives that. But this is quickly turning into a case of the cure, (and the cost), being worse than the disease.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

It's been quite a while since I've had dogs, but I remember the last time we took Kaydee in for teeth cleaning, it was just right around $265, and that included the full blood work panel done on her. I just always figured that was about what all vets charged. Of course if there were any extractions, the charge would be more.


----------



## Endlessummer (Jun 4, 2016)

I looked at all the entries on this subject and was surprised that I didn't find an entry that mentioned non-anesthesia dental cleaning. I used to take my dog to a lady that did non-anesthesia cleaning, and it cost about $300.00. As long as there's no serious decay or any other problems this is the best option. It's not available everywhere, and you have to do research to find someone that does it. The lady that I went to was from Southern California, and she travels all over the west coast to do this work. It takes a LONG time to get an appointment for obvious reasons.
Other than that I brushed my dog's teeth. He hated it, and never wanted to cooperate.


----------



## billt (Jan 25, 2016)

I found this in my area. But it seems to be getting mixed reviews. The more I research this, the more confusing it all becomes.

Anesthesia-Free Teeth Cleaning For Your Dog!, Scottsdale | Events | Yelp


----------



## Endlessummer (Jun 4, 2016)

Here's an interesting story for you:
When I discovered anesthesia-free dental cleaning I was so excited. I actually know a doctor that does acupuncture on humans that can't handle anesthesia for dental work, so I was familiar with the possibilities. So, I cancelled the appointment I had with my regular vet, and scheduled the anesthesia-free dental cleaning with the holistic vets office. Well, the regular vet's office called me and asked why I had cancelled the appointment. When I told them they were surprisingly upset with me. They told me what a mistake I was making, and went on to relate all the negative things about anesthesia free dental cleaning you can imagine.
My response (to myself) was: "Methinks thou dost protest too much!!"
Marcello went on for years having the anesthesia-free cleaning from a lovey woman for many years. 
I would highly recommend it.


----------



## billt (Jan 25, 2016)

Endlessummer said:


> Here's an interesting story for you:
> When I discovered anesthesia-free dental cleaning I was so excited. I actually know a doctor that does acupuncture on humans that can't handle anesthesia for dental work, so I was familiar with the possibilities. So, I cancelled the appointment I had with my regular vet, and scheduled the anesthesia-free dental cleaning with the holistic vets office. Well, the regular vet's office called me and asked why I had cancelled the appointment. When I told them they were surprisingly upset with me. They told me what a mistake I was making, and went on to relate all the negative things about anesthesia free dental cleaning you can imagine.
> My response (to myself) was: "Methinks thou dost protest too much!!"
> Marcello went on for years having the anesthesia-free cleaning from a lovey woman for many years.
> I would highly recommend it.


I'm starting to think this is all nothing more than a big, expensive racket. It's no different with people getting their teeth cleaned. Have you ever seen, or heard of a dental hygienist working out of their home? Or having their own office? No, because the dental industry won't allow it.

Dentists get a cut of every mouth a hygienist cleans. Not to mention they always "inspect" her work. And when they do they usually find something. A cavity that requires a filling, or perhaps a crown. Dollars, always the dollars.

If dental hygienists were allowed to work on their own, more people would get their teeth cleaned. Simply because it would be cheaper, faster, and easier. But no, because that would cut the dentists out of the loop.

It's no different with these vets. They don't want these people cutting into their profits. By controlling the industry, they control the prices. They don't like it if someone can mildly sedate a dog, and clean their teeth for $165.00 to $250.00, when they can charge $600.00 to $1,200.00+ to put the dog under to do the same thing easier. You are exactly correct about their over protesting these people. Why else would they care?

Ethically they should welcome these people with open arms. Because it means more people would get their dogs dental requirements met. And let's be honest. With today's totally rancid economy, how many individuals can afford to spend $1K+ on a pet dental cleaning, when over 68% of Americans don't have $1,000.00 cash put aside for an emergency? Very few. The result is there are a lot of dogs out there with bad teeth, because these vets have not only managed to price themselves out of the market, but condemn anyone who can produce a more economically viable solution. Sad.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I think the anesthesia free cleanings are a good inbetween option but should never be an instead of option. There are so many things that can't be done on an awake dog that need to be done. Sure you can make the outside pretty on an awake dog but you will never be able to see what's going on underneath, no matter what sedative you give. The type of deep cleaning a general anesthesia dental does, produces pain and that would be awful to inflict on a dog not receiving proper analgesic and anesthesia. My girls have dental cleanings done with full anesthesia every six months and they are perfectly fine. We do regular yearly dental cleanings on dogs with all sorts of problems including but not limited to heart, lung, trachea, problems. Anesthesia free dentals are a great inbetween option but should never be used instead of full general anesthesia cleanings. 
And I'm sorry about the pricing but, you expect to get paid for the work you do when you go to your job every day right? Well I do too. We also have to pay for the supplies that we use during those dental cleanings, and the use of the machines and the maintenance for those machines. You wouldnt want your precious Fido monitored on a faulty machine would you? Everything adds up and it adds up quickly resulting in the prices that you see. I like to think of it like the training method mentioned on this forum quite often, Nothing In Life Is Free.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Funny how this thread cropped up just after I saw this on my local news

Anesthesia-Free Procedures Could Put Your Pets At Serious Risk « CBS New York
Just be careful where your take your furry friends


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

billt said:


> Our vet tried to sell us a $560.00 package for an anesthetic teeth cleaning prodedure. I almost fainted. Cody has very good teeth. He has the usual amount of tarter for a 4 year old Poodle mix. Nothing bad. I just can't see not only paying that much, but risking putting him under. There is a risk every time a dog goes under anesthesia, albeit a small one, that they won't come out.
> 
> I would feel horrible if I lost my dog so unnecessarily that way. One vet that saw him explained they don't normally do it until the dog is about halfway through their life. In the case of a small breed Poodle, at about 7 years. That made a bit more sense. However, he never quoted me a price. I got my teeth cleaned, along with X-Rays and a checkup from the dentist for only $90.00. And I'm supposed to pay over 6 times as much for my dog??? Have any of you had this done? And if so how much did they hit you for?


I, too, suffered SHOCK when my vet suggested it would be around $500, too, for a dental, and that was only an estimate. A friend of mine uses a vet in a more rural area and I called them. They actually took the time to break it down for me (my vet would not) and for starters, she said the anesthesia portion is $200 -- the actual cleaning procedure was $85.00, and the pre-bloodwork, and x-rays, I think were added. She also said if they encounter anything else, it's $65 per regular extraction, etc., and so on. My regular vet ($$$) tried to say that they needed an EKG since Sunny is a senior -- 8 for a mini is not a senior IMO -- anyway, I am frantically brushing, and started using a new product PlaqClnz in hopes that I don't have to do this!


----------



## billt (Jan 25, 2016)

What bothers me the most is the wild price fluctuations from vet to vet. Even in the same city. I was quoted $560.00. Some here have said they have spent well into 4 digits. Then I found this veterinary clinic in Scottsdale that does both. 

"Traditional Dental Cleaning under Anesthesia".............$270.00

"Conscious Sedation Dental Cleaning".........................$175.00

Pet Dental Scottsdale | TSVC Scottsdale AZ (Arizona)

Mind you, Scottsdale is a very affluent suburb of Phoenix. If anything you would think they would be much higher. And nothing seems to be short cut. The price includes: Basic chemistry/CBC blood profile, pre-anesthetic evaluation, anesthesia, ultrasonic scaling, oral charting, 
dental probe, low speed polish, fluoride treatment, IV fluids, antibiotic injection, pain injection, dental x-rays.

That's a lot of work for just $270.00. *Now why is my vet charging me $290.00 more for the same exact thing?* And why are some here paying 3 times that? None of this makes any sense. My vet is in a cheap, run down building. I can all but guarantee you this Scottsdale clinic is paying far more for rent, and yet they're almost $300.00 cheaper than my vet. This somewhat irritates me. It requires the same thing regardless of who does it.

Get work done on your car from most any dealer, and the pricing will be similar, and competitive. Bring in your dog to get his teeth cleaned, and it seems anything goes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0WQYuDNHyc


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well this conversation hurts my heart because being in NYC I pay four times the highest prices that you all are quoting, but may I point out that none of you seem to be thinking about WHO is doing the procedure! My Vet used to have a tech who developed the dental specialty for techs. She taught classes in it, she wrote books on it. She recently left the practice and they have replaced her with a Veterinarian Dentist. Yes, a Vet who is a dental specialist. Who is doing the procedures that you are getting price quotes on, and what is their level of training and expertise? Don't you think that matters?


----------



## billt (Jan 25, 2016)

Tiny Poodles said:


> ....may I point out that none of you seem to be thinking about *WHO is doing the procedure!* .....Who is doing the procedures that you are getting price quotes on, and what is their level of training and expertise? *Don't you think that matters?*


Sure it matters. But the fact of the matter is *you have no way of knowing who is cleaning your dogs teeth.* It's the same with people. When you have surgery you want the "best". The problem is it might not be "the best" who is actually doing *your* surgery. It could be someone else.

Doctors, vets and veterinary technicians have to be trained in these procedures all the time. Where do you think they get the practice? The experienced doctor or vet may very well be in the room, or else look in from time to time, but might not ever touch your pet. So you could easily be paying top price, but not getting what your paying for. You have no way of knowing, unless you're in the room with them. And that's not going to happen.

Back to what happened to Joan Rivers. She went in for a common throat procedure. She went to one of the best established clinics in Manhattan's Upper East Side to get it done. As it turned out one of the doctors who worked on her was not qualified to practice that particular procedure. The end result? She had to be rushed to the hospital, (Mt. Sinai), where she died, and the head doctor of that clinic was fired. And another doctor lost their license to practice medicine because of all of it. Multi million dollar law suits are sure to follow, which could very well result in the closing of that clinic. And even if it doesn't, who is going to want to go there?

Now, the point in all of this is simply this. If this can happen to a nationally known celebrity worth tens of millions of dollars, it can certainly happen to Fido at *any* vet clinic in any state.... Regardless of price, or who you think you are paying it to.


----------



## DukeCharlie (Jun 8, 2016)

I think it is very expensive for it. I am not sure of it. I just paid $300 to $400


----------

